# Wood county Humane needs help!!!



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

More than 100 pets are seized from home
STONY RIDGE — Wood County Humane Society officials urgently need volunteers as well as food and supplies to help more than 100 animals seized from a home and barn in rural Troy Township.
The Wood County Sheriff’s Office and county dog warden assisted in the animal confiscation Thursday evening.
Some of the confiscated animals were taken to a facility at the Wood County Fairgrounds in Bowling Green. Others are housed at the Humane Society in the city.
Sheriff’s reports described deplorable conditions inside the home, where more than 80 dogs and about 10 cats and two birds were living with at least two adult residents. More animals were confiscated from a nearby barn.
Humane Society officials are evaluating the health of the animals.
“We’re still trying to assess all the animals and the situation. It is an ongoing case, we’re still going through everything,” Heather Luedecke, spokesperson for the Humane Society, said this morning.
According to the sheriff’s office, a search warrant was issued through Perrysburg Municipal Court to the Humane Society for the rural home and barn at 23650 Stony Ridge Road.
Sheriff’s Deputies Andrew Webb, Rod Smith and Sgt. Joe Appelhans provided assistance from 7 to 11 p.m. Thursday.
Sheriff Mark Wasylyshyn this morning said 86 dogs were found inside the home. Another 20 dogs were taken from a barn on the property. There also were 10 cats and two birds. 
Webb in his report indicated the house was rife with animal feces and the stench of urine. The deputy in his report described the odor was “unbearable” and “the condition inside the house was uninhabitable.”
Sheriff’s reports identified the home occupants at Barbara Heidtman, 54, and Timothy Heidtman, 53.
Luedecke said she and other volunteers worked late Thursday and are still overwhelmed this morning with the care and assessment of the animals.
She would not say whether any animals have been euthanized, citing the ongoing nature of the investigation.
Luedecke said pet supplies are needed, especially dog food and bowls to feed the animals.
“We really just need a lot of hands in house,” Luedecke said. “We’ll have more information later. Right now we’re just trying to get a handle on the situation.”
Once the animals have been evaluated, the Humane Society will also be looking for foster homes.
Volunteers and those interested in donating supplies or pet food are asked to come directly to the Humane Society at 801 Van Camp Road in Bowling Green.
Those who may be able to provide foster homes can call the office at (419) 352-7339.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

This happened on Feb 7th. The Humane Society had to close to deal with all of the animals - most of them were in horrible condition - covered with feces, fur beyond matted, some dogs were even matted together and were dragging each other around.

Thanks to the dedication of many volunteers, the animals have all been vetted, groomed and spayed/neutered. The Humane Society just recently re-opened and through several adoptathons, about 40 of the dogs have been adopted, but many still need new homes. The majority of the dogs are small breeds/mixes, but there are some larger dogs too.

http://www.woodcountyhumanesociety.org/


----------

